# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Metal Ace Briefs vs. Inzer Predators

## irondawg725

What's everyone's opinion on these briefs? I'm getting mixed reviews (which will probably be the same here). I've never used any Metal gear.

----------


## Doc.Sust

metal is the shit! i now use an ace squater with the pro briefs underneath, . i talked with a few guys who are sponsord by inzer, they all agree that metals equipment is better than inzer, they just cant say that publicaly

----------


## irondawg725

Just ordered the Ace Briefs and Ace Suit.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Just ordered the Ace Briefs and Ace Suit.


the ace briefs may be to much under the ace suit, according to elite,but i dont believe that, i think the mor epower the better, it will be harder to learn but you will get more weight in the long run

----------


## auto61330

I run Ace on Ace and it is gross. Big big fan of that combo.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i run pro briefs and an ace suit and it is sick, i could only imagine ace on ace!

----------


## irondawg725

> i run pro briefs and an ace suit and it is sick, i could only imagine ace on ace!



I tried the ace on ace last night with not much luck. It's going to take a while to learn this combo. I've trained with each separately and they are wonderful. 

I couldn't even get parallel with 775. It's going to take at least 850.

----------


## artica

ace on ace was the most uncomfortable thing ever. Ace with viking briefs is my favorite combination right now. Though after this meet the new BOSS super plus suit and brief combo will get a run.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> ace on ace was the most uncomfortable thing ever. Ace with viking briefs is my favorite combination right now. Though after this meet the new BOSS super plus suit and brief combo will get a run.


what briefs will you be using under the boss? boss briefs?

----------


## artica

yes boss and boss, though I think these boss briefs I have right now are one size too big for me.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> yes boss and boss, though I think these boss briefs I have right now are one size too big for me.


i tried the old boss on boos and the combo was sick, i coudlnt get 650lb even to a half squat

----------


## Anibolism

Does anyone have the websight for the ace breifs??

----------


## RJstrong

I just started using the Metal Ace suit with Predators... INSANE!!! Still haven't hit ***th with anything but it's getting close. I have yet to try Metal briefs but if they're anything like the suit I'd like to try them.

----------


## irondawg725

> Does anyone have the websight for the ace breifs??


www.************systems.com

google Metal Ace Briefs

----------


## irondawg725

> I just started using the Metal Ace suit with Predators... INSANE!!! Still haven't hit ***th with anything but it's getting close. I have yet to try Metal briefs but if they're anything like the suit I'd like to try them.


I was not able to use the Ace briefs and Ace suit together. I finally had to go witht eh double power pants and the ace suit. I still have the Ace briefs and they are the best briefs I've ever used. Maybe one day I can use them under the ace suit.

----------


## Anibolism

> www.************systems.com
> 
> google Metal Ace Briefs



thanks Iron dawg. I needed some new briefs and wrist wraps. I'll give them a try.

----------


## RJstrong

> I was not able to use the Ace briefs and Ace suit together. I finally had to go witht eh double power pants and the ace suit. I still have the Ace briefs and they are the best briefs I've ever used. Maybe one day I can use them under the ace suit.


ya... it took me a couple of workouts (heavy) with the powerpants before I was able to get the preds on... or really to get the Ace to fit over the preds.

----------

